# Litespeed Ultimate?



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about selling my Ultimate. I think it's a '98, maybe '99. 1 1/8". I believe it's about a 51cm. What, roughly, is it worth? Frame and carbon fork. No dings or anything.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Its worth more to you than anyone else. Since carbon is the "in thing", not with me, titanium has poor resale with the exceptions of IF, Moots or Serrotta. You light just want to hang on to it. It would be an awesome singlespeed!


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

yea, I just turned my steel road bike into an SS thats why I'm not riding my geared bike much anymore. Anyways, I was merely curious.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably very lucky to get $1k for it.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Id take $1k for it. I may put it up for sale soon.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*1 1/8" head tube?*

If your Ultimate has a 1.125 inch head tube then it is 2000 model year or later. I am pretty sure all 1999 and earlier LS had 1" head tubes.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool, thanks for letting me know. It is 1.125".


----------

